# bloodwood in a cutting board



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

I know this is short on words but would blood wood be a safe wood to use on a cutting board? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I dont know anything about bloodwood nor have i ever heard of it. Cutting board should be made of tight grained wood. The tighter the grain and more dense the better. Also stay away from oily wood.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

~WoodChuck~ said:


> I dont know anything about bloodwood nor have i ever heard of it. Cutting board should be made of tight grained wood. The tighter the grain and more dense the better. Also stay away from oily wood.




If that's the case then Bloodwood is fine, talk about dense, but man is it beautiful.......This guy uses it, I am sure it is fine, good choice in woods............

https://www.keithsprankle.com/product_info.php/products_id/288


----------



## woodchip (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Nate i didn't even think to search the net for the answer. Guess i was having a blonde moment.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Woodchip,
I don't see any reason why bloodwood would be a problem for a cutting board. It is a very hard, dense wood. Just make sure you have a decent blade in your saw when you go to cut it. It will look good with another contrasting wood like maple.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ken61 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Bloodwood is a NO NO*

There are many reports of "contact dermatitis" resulting from bloodwood exposure. In most reference books this is clearly stated for bloodwood. Probably NOT good in a cutting board.

Do a google search for" bloodwood allergy" and see the results !

ken


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I think that you don't need to worry about it being toxic. I have used it quite a bit in some of my small projects. You may have to think about the density. I know that some of it can be quite dense, however I have found that some of the most colorful can be soft. Do it, but choose your wood with fine grain. Remember that all of these beautiful woods will darken with time and may not be recognized as more than a dark wood years from now.
Go to my web site, posted below, and to special turnings. I used bloodwood in the first vase, because it is so beautiful and distinctive. It has since darkened, but is still outstanding.


----------

